# After ten years...what Im left with



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 1, 2018)

Wanted to post a pic of my kit ten years in the making. I havent purchased a new knife in a while and only one in 2017. 

Still love knives but think Ive personally arrived on a satisfying set.


----------



## khashy (Jan 1, 2018)

You gotta list what they are!


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 1, 2018)

We need a list, man.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 1, 2018)

About my knives. They all get used, some more than others but all drawer queens have been shilled. 

172 Carter Muteki #9-Most used knife in the house times ten
150 Toyoma Gyuto/Petty
150 WS Kramer Meiji SG2-My first good knife, still used quite a bit
165 Yoshimune Bunka W#1-Replaced a Takeda. Y has more weight and I prefer his grind
180 Shigfusa KU Santoku-Say what you will, but this profile defies traditional profile and weight. Used quite often for push cutting due to its long flat
180 Kato HW petty-Gets use, when I need a stiff, short slicer or silver skin peeler
174 Dalman AEBL-Whats not already been said, his knives check off every knife nerd desire. Used as often as I can. Off limits for everyone else. 
180 Shigfusa Gyuto-Not used enough, very specialized knife. Short, thick, flat and heavy.
180 Kato WH KU Nakiri-Top three favorites in collection. Refined for me what a Nakiri could be. She is touched in one form or another almost daily. HA
180 Kono HD Petty-Meh, feels cheap, gets use due to its profile. Very overpriced knife. Want a to replace with a Catchy or Tanzu someday.
210 Kono Ginsan-First stiff double bevel laser with killer Shiraki grind. You should have seen the Sh!t eating grin when it first touched an onion.
210 Chef Choice Trizor-I've recommended this knife without hesitation for a beater or very touch kitchen tasks (opening crab..) Heavy, steel stays sharp for a long time. Not easy to sharpen. Handle really sucks.
210 Yuki Sakai Ginsan Gyuto X hard, X thick X flat. Laugh, buts I treat it like a Moroshi. Very fine tough steel on very stiff blade. Special purpose.
210 Gengetsu Semi-Awesome, was up Jon's arse for years for this knife. Paid off. Thanks Mr. B. Used quite often
210 DT-ITK AEBL-Indeed a knife nuts dream knife. Not used enough without any particular reason
210 Katu WH-Love it, used over there Shig almost every time. Kato's grinds cannot be overstated. Exceeds my expectations every time.
210 Shigfusa-Hardly every used. Really don't know how it performs.
240 Kono Ginsan--Ultra lazer. Used in place of Usuba
240 Kato WH-I can't remember the last time it was used. Sooo much knife. Beastiality. Really an intimidating knife to swing around a home kitchen.
250 DT-ITK AEBL-Used quite a bit. Almost always used over the Kato 240. Devin's knives just glow with awesomeness.
270 Dalman Suijhiki RWL-34. We made this knife as closed to a Yani as a DB can get. Thick spine (4mm+) tapering to a classic Dalman thin but strong tip. the last knife I bought. Dalman grinds are just oh la la.

Thats it. feel free to ask any questions. 

Dennis


----------



## valgard (Jan 1, 2018)

Such a solid list! Love it. That renge suita in the drawer tho [emoji7]


----------



## FoRdLaz (Jan 1, 2018)

A wall and drawer packed with awesomeness!!


----------



## brianh (Jan 1, 2018)

Are those stones in front mounted to wooden bases?


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 1, 2018)

Great collection and +1 on what you said about Robins knives. Seeing that you highly value his and Devins work.... now Im even more eager to try a Devin .... lol


----------



## MrChen (Jan 1, 2018)

where did you get that sand paper base?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks Guys.

Brian, Yes I mounted on kiln white oak after Urushi. 

The Sand Paper holder comes from James at Knives and Stones. Critical part of my sharpening kit that I would not want to be without. 

Naturals are:
Ohira Tomae--bench size
Ohira Renge Suita--Aframes
Ozuku Asagi
no name nagura from Maxim

Synthetics in metal pond are
1000/6000 JKI Diamond stones


----------



## brianh (Jan 1, 2018)

Can you give more details on what you use the sandpaper holder for? Refinishing?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 1, 2018)

Sharpening and stropping mostly. I made a refinishing gig and use a painters sandpaper block for that. The holder is designed with such tolerances and materials that you can stretch the paper tight enough to to mimic an actual stone. A very flat one at that.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 3, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> We need a list, man.



I'd be interested in the what didn't make the cut !


----------



## nevin (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice collection and that display rack is so gorgeous. You have a strong drawer that can hold so many stones...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks Guys. Hoping Dave B will post the hi res shots of them. The Mag block was an utter PIA to make, lots of tribal and error, even tried to commission it twice. 

Lots and lots of knives over the years. Prob like many of you. Started with shun, Mac, Cutco... Sold a few, spend some more, went from an ultra laser period evolving to Kato WH. I think the only regret I have was maybe selling the Kono 240 W#1 Fuijyama. Maybe Yusuki 210 extra thin. or the Yusuki ex thick 240.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 3, 2018)

Show em that buffing jig too.


----------



## daveb (Jan 3, 2018)

Did the Kiwis not make the wall?


----------



## fatboylim (Jan 3, 2018)

Damn awesome and I remember exchanging Kato Nakiri 180 impressions! Glad you finally got a Nakiri that worked for you.

Say, did you ever try a decent TF Denka. The good one I got is great!


----------

